# Extensive Sister of Battle Conversion work?



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

So I really like the Sisters of Battle but hate the way some of their units look.
How far are you allowed to go with conversion work? Been thinking about taking a bunch of Seraphim and cutting off their legs, arms and head. Cutting up the legs into feet, lower legs and upperlegs and then using greenstuff so I can pose them whatever way I want. Same with arms and grinding off the hair on the head and use greenstuff to make my own hairstyle.

Was told at the local WH club that as long as the model is 51% GW its ok to do this.
Anyone else done anything like this? or similar extensive conversion work?


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

As far as the 51% rule, that only really applies if you plan to compete in a GW tournament. Even then, so long as you use GW models for the basis of your conversions and keep to the general GW look, you'll probably be alright. 

I definitely agree with your assessment of the SoB range; I was actually thinking about converting Cadian guardsmen into counts-as SoB...so I say go ahead and try, and post pics when you do!


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Speaking of that, how many tournies actually follow this rule of 51%? Is it only the official GW tournies? In which case, that would only be the gamesday events correct?


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

If you're going to rebuild the legs, arm, AND head, then that seems way too extensive for conversion work, you're almost creating your own miniature, which is just as bad as molding and casting them. Because right now, from what I hear from your conversion plans, you're only going to have the torso remaining while you're building everything else, making it more than 49 percent non GW.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

gwmaniac said:


> If you're going to rebuild the legs, arm, AND head, then that seems way too extensive for conversion work, you're almost creating your own miniature, which is just as bad as molding and casting them. Because right now, from what I hear from your conversion plans, you're only going to have the torso remaining while you're building everything else, making it more than 49 percent non GW.


How would GSing the legs into different poses make them non GW or "bad"? There are White Dwarf mags which show how to do this extensively with the legs.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

gwmaniac said:


> If you're going to rebuild the legs, arm, AND head, then that seems way too extensive for conversion work, you're almost creating your own miniature, which is just as bad as molding and casting them. Because right now, from what I hear from your conversion plans, you're only going to have the torso remaining while you're building everything else, making it more than 49 percent non GW.



Look up at what Arcane wrote. I know YOU are a bit touchy about conversion work since I got my other thread locked but that was more of a making my own models. With this idea the model will stay 100% GW and all I do to it is cut it into pieces and greenstuff it together in other poses.

If we go back to molding your own models, how would you react to this :
Cut say a Seraphim into pieces, create molds from the parts and melt down other exact same Seraphim models to create the exact same parts but in greater quantity?
Why? So you dont have to cut the models into pieces over and over. or. To find out what the stance on this would be. The parts would be 100% GW model material, just "conversed" into other parts.

Allso, the 51% rule, is it based on size or weight ratio? Pewter is quite heavy so one could easily just take the body and glue on plastic arms and legs and maintain a 51% ratio weight for weight.

Ive seen allot of people taking parts from other models and putting them on their main army models. Heads on poles etc, this is allowed as far as Im aware. So taking legs and arms from other models and placing them on your main army models should be allowed right?
Ive never read any disclaimers or anthing like that on GW website that disallows this so could anyone point me to one?

Back to what Im actually thinking about doing.
There are fiew good Sister units that are actually good for cutting.
If you take the Battle Sister Heavy Bolter you can get a PERFECT left leg for cutting.http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA...0033_99060108006_WHSoBHvyboltmain_445x319.jpg
(Couldnt find the rules for posting pictures in threads so Im just posting the link)
Might be hard to see since the weapon is in the way but when you buy the model the weapon isnt part of the model nor is the backpack.

The basic armor on all battle sisters is exactly the same, accessories and other small bits are what sets the units apart in most cases.
It would take about 3-4 models cut into pieces to be able to make 1 sister.
Pricey? Sure, but what does that matter if you can get a truly unique looking army.

Question to gwmaniac
The stores Ive been talking to recommended taking parts from other miniature games when building my models. Would that be allowed?
The local warhammer club suggested using other models to represent my units.
Like I think the preachers look like doodoo and Id prefer an all female army so I was suggested the henchemen on the left :
http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA...250073_99060108048_WHHenchmenmain_445x319.jpg
Is doing this allowed?
The club leader at the local club as made a looted IG army of tanks, he explained that when playing you play it as IG with IG stats etc, the orc look is just for fluff. Heavy conversion work on IG tanks, 2000 points I believe.
This is allowed isnt it?
Why Im asking you? Because you seem to know the rules for doing this kind of stuff.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

There is no real % ratio for converting. As long as it is a GW model it can be played in any tournament. 

And redoing the leggs/Head wont make GW cry. your still paying them for the hole model and just making it look better with GS.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Arcane said:


> How would GSing the legs into different poses make them non GW or "bad"? There are White Dwarf mags which show how to do this extensively with the legs.


Oh, I must have misinterpreted Madcow's meaning of the legs as making a totally new green of legs and arms, which sounded non-GW. If it's just repositioning the legs, then sure, it's fine. My apologies to MadCow for misunderstanding him. 

@ Madcow: It should be alright to use other miniature games' part for your sisters AS LONG as you're not using your army in Grand Tournaments or enter them into Golden Demon. But yeah, I do agree that most sisters look very static and "doodoo-like" (if that's how you'd like to call them :biggrin, except for the seraphim. And yes, doing heavy conversion work on the tanks is allowed, cuz they are converted with GW stuff, right? Remember, it's just important that if you're entering a Tourney then make note that they may require pure GW models in your army.

By the way, looking forward to seeing pics of your conversions when you're done with them. :good:


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Madcow, while cutting to convert is ok, making molds to duplicate is not. No one is authorized to duplicate any of GWs IP unless they have a liscense to do so. So, I would say no no on the molding of parts.



gwmaniac said:


> making a totally new green of legs and arms, which sounded non-GW.


There is still nothing wrong with this, infact, I have seen it. It's still a GW model, but you are just adding another limb. Why would they care? You still bought the model.

_I am wondering how most tournies feel about using non GW parts in a GW model, like adding a Privateer Press head, or even torso but the legs, arms and weapons etc are still all GW._


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Its going to take me a while to figure out how to go about doing this though.
Reason being there are just a fiew models that are good for cutting, so I would have to buy those models one by one. I guess I could order a 10pack of say battle sisters, but of those only 1-2 models would actually be of any use.

If you look at the Assassins they are all pretty much perfect for cutting since most if not all parts are posed in ways that dont make them a connected part of the body.
Culexus Assassin in particular, too bad I cant use any of them at all because they dont look anything like the main sisters of battle forces.

The two best modesl Ive found are these ones :
http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA...108043_WHSoBSeraphimhandflamemain_873x627.jpg

http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA...10_99060108092_WHSoBSeraphim2main_873x627.jpg

Their legs are spread and "free" so they can be cut, the body is in a good straight pose so all in all they would be the best to work with.

The problem is I do not know how these models come unpainted. With the retributor the weapon and backpack was not connected to the model. Ive heard on some models the weapons are connected however as they come in pretty much a single piece.

Does anyone own the "Sisters of Battle Seraphim with Hand Flamers" and "Sisters of Battle Seraphim 2" models?
If so could you tell me how they come unboxed? Im guessing they come just like my "Seraphim Superior with Chainsword" which was 1 whole model with only the backpack to glue on.

Any other tips anyone can give?



Arcane said:


> Madcow, while cutting to convert is ok, making molds to duplicate is not. No one is authorized to duplicate any of GWs IP unless they have a liscense to do so. So, I would say no no on the molding of parts.
> 
> _"making a totally new green of legs and arms, which sounded non-GW."_
> 
> ...


This is where it gets tricky though. Lets say I make a leg of GS for my Battle Sister model, would I be allowed to make a mold of that one? Basically one I could just press GS into to get another leg just like it? Ive seen allot of chaos models with extra limbs and what not so allot of people do this for single models, but I havent seen anyone doing it for a larger part of their army.
What would the reaction be if I pretty much made an entire model out of greenstuff?
I have written to GW about this and Im hoping for an answer sometime next week.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

The Seraphim all come as 1 piece with only the backpack and base to glue on. This is the same with most every other SoB besides the heavy weapons users and the Cannonnes. 

That is the bad thing about SoB. They are all antiquated models which offer little or no conversion possibilities without extensive work (like you describe).


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Of course, you could make your own sisters of battle from GW bits. Let's see, maybe some Eldar torsos beefed up a tiny bit and their six pack grinded down and smoothed out. And then build up the sides a bit to make it look more like body armor more than a body suit, which is what the Eldar wear. And then maybe Eldar guardian legs grinded smooth and then rebuilt a bit to again look like leg armor. The heads can be anything from Wood Elf heads to Empire Knights panther helmets that are grinded into a round shape(though the helms may have different eyeslights than the SoB ones). The arms would be maybe Space Marine arms cut off at the shoulder. keep the arm pieces below the shoulder and attach it to an Eldar guardian's shoulder and beef up the shoulder pad a bit. 

That's my take on a conversion for Sisters of Battle, not sure if it'll work, but I'll try it out. :victory:


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Reposing arms and legs and adding hair is totally minor work and from what I have seen even the GW guys are prone to replacing arms and legs and heads. Obviously they are not allowed to use parts from other companies since then to put them in WD they would need permission from the other companies and such but I have seen plenty of people that regularly play in their local GW use stuff like Pig Iron heads and I have never really heard of a problems.

From what I have heard in the past they want you to use a GW miniature as a base and then just not replace to to much of it. If you used like a metal marine as a base then replaced all his limbs and weapons with stuff from another company then resculpt the torso they would probably have a problem.

I think if you do all the changed work yourself they honestly can't complain much except in case of the tournaments but those are a specific little part of the hobby and they have been known to exclude GW published army lists without any good reason even.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Last years rules for GW sponsored Tournaments: Began with a GW model, the majority is a GW model. Cut and repositioned legs and arms: Golden. Legs and arms from another GW model swapped out: golden Torso and head kept, all other stuff GS'd: Golden. 

they don't mind Green stuff, it's just other stuff not from GW that has to fall in the 49% range. And as to what is "Majority GW" - Up to the tournament folks.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

And you *Can* make a mold of your own GS work. the reason you can't make molds of GW stuff is due to intellectual property rights. They own the rights to the artists work. If you want to GS a leg, and then make a mold of that, then I think that's legal.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Pauly55 said:


> And you *Can* make a mold of your own GS work. the reason you can't make molds of GW stuff is due to intellectual property rights. They own the rights to the artists work. If you want to GS a leg, and then make a mold of that, then I think that's legal.



I would agree, since you own the IP rights to your own work, you can reproduce them at will. And since it IS original work, it should pass muster.

Also, maybe this will help: 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1490012&rootCatGameStyle=

Witch Elves. Cut at the waist, and fish with the SOB, GS up some hard leg armor, and voila! Maybe less work than GSing the whole thing.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I could see it done, and it'd probably look amazing, Sisters of battle are as far as I know entirely pewter so you'd REALLY stand out, it'd definitely be worth it.


----------

